# Bees Headed to Hudson Valley New York Apples



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

When is the bloom predicted in the Hudson Valley? Are you sending some up to Chazy too?


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

The Bloom for New Paltz is opening now, Will have all my bees in the New Paltz area delivered by Friday May 9th.

I do deliver to Chazy, they are at least a week off, maybe more.


----------



## Acebird (Mar 17, 2011)

Our trees are just budding out so I know I didn't lose any this winter. I did a willy nilly split to one hive May 7. I hope I did it early enough.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

Just got the calls, heading to New Paltz Monday to pull the bees back out. Bees leave for Chazy NY, Friday Morning.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Mine too, to Peru.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

AstroZomBEE said:


> Just got the calls, heading to New Paltz Monday to pull the bees back out. Bees leave for Chazy NY, Friday Morning.


Just barely a week. Are the flowers falling already? Or has the weather been so good that the orchard manager figures fruit set was accomplished, so he wants to get a spray on?

I figured that a late bloom might mean a compressed bloom period.


----------



## AstroZomBEE (Aug 1, 2006)

sqkcrk said:


> Just barely a week. Are the flowers falling already? Or has the weather been so good that the orchard manager figures fruit set was accomplished, so he wants to get a spray on?
> 
> I figured that a late bloom might mean a compressed bloom period.


Probably some of each.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

All it takes is one good day of flight when flowers are open, from what my growers tell me.

I took my second load to Wolcott. Plenty of bloom there. Got a call for another 50 hives and another guy who wants 40 more. But I don't have them.


----------

